# Mystery Manor - Omaha - 1/2 Off Today



## Jen1984 (Aug 10, 2009)

Also, Valas Pumpkin Patch tickets will be 1/2 price on the following radio station web-sites on the following dates. They go quick, though. They're usually sold out by 8:01 am. I'll re-post this under another thread.

Vala’s Pumpkin Patch – On sale 9/16, 9/23, 9/30, 10/07
Action 3 News - The Right Price: Home

Vala’s Pumpkin Patch – On sale 9/18
Friday Free For All: Home

Vala’s Pumpkin Patch – On sale 9/22	
Montez's 1/2 Price Hook-Ups: Home

Vala’s Pumpkin Patch – On sale 9/23 & 10/07
Workforce Double Deals: Home


----------



## dyceskynes (Sep 5, 2007)

Jen1984 said:


> One of the local radio stations is having a deal on admission to Mystery Manor in Omaha, Nebraska. They will probably sell out by tonight, so hurry if you want them. The link is below.
> 
> Big Deals: Home


I wish I could go, Mark and Matt are so awesome!


----------



## Jen1984 (Aug 10, 2009)

Awww - why can't you go? Too far away?


----------



## dyceskynes (Sep 5, 2007)

Mostly no time, spending every waking hour it seems for our halloween event.


----------



## Jen1984 (Aug 10, 2009)

Can I ask what kind of Halloween event? Is it in or near Omaha?


----------



## dyceskynes (Sep 5, 2007)

Halloween party. I live in Fort Wayne, IN. I met them at Hauntcon and MHC.


----------

